# American Army Remembered in Oxfordshire woods.



## hedge hopper (Feb 2, 2013)

First two taken about 2009, when I discovered this. Last four taken January this year during our bad snowy time. This is just outside Nettlebed, along the road to Sonning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

Did there used to be a camp there?


----------



## hedge hopper (Feb 2, 2013)

If you Google, Armonde Casagrande 343rd Engineer, that should show what happened there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

hedge hopper said:


> If you Google, Armonde Casagrande 343rd Engineer, that should show what happened there.



Didn't really show much.

Your threads would possibly be more interesting, if you would post a little bit of info about the pictures you are posting...


----------



## hedge hopper (Feb 2, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Didn't really show much.
> 
> Your threads would possibly be more interesting, if you would post a little bit of info about the pictures you are posting...


If you take the time to scroll down the first thread of the Googled Armonde Casagrande, it also shows this small sculpture, plus information relating to this site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I saw that, but I was asking you for some info. Discussion boards are about discussing things are they not? Why are you being difficult? 

All I said was your threads might be more interesting, if you would just post some info, instead of just pictures. I asked a question, with the hope of starting a discussion. I was not asking for a smart ass comment about googling it. Just trying to help, by giving advice that makes threads interesting and helps bring discussion to them. If you don't want to take advice, then so be it. 

Have a nice day. I will just stay out of your threads...


----------



## hedge hopper (Feb 2, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why are you being difficult?
> 
> All I said was your threads might be more interesting, if you would just post some info, instead of pictures. I asked a question, with the hope of starting a discussion. I was not asking for a smart ass comment about googling it. Just trying to help, by giving advice that makes threads interesting and helps bring discussion to them. If you don't want to take advice, then so be it.
> 
> Have a nice day. I will just stay out of your threads...


I'm not trying to be difficult, or a ''smart ass'' seems to me that's your job !! I was simply showing some photograph's of what I thought may be of interest, as for you 'staying out of my threads' Yeah, take a long hike.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2013)

Personal insults and telling a moderator to take a hike are not good ways to go about business. 

And yes your photos are interesting and are certainly of interest. I personally find them very interesting. My advice was just to tell a little about them...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2013)

hedge hopper said:


> I'm not trying to be difficult, or a ''smart ass'' seems to me that's your job !! I was simply showing some photograph's of what I thought may be of interest, as for you 'staying out of my threads' Yeah, take a long hike.



If you value your participation here, I suggest you chill immediately - Cyberspace is pretty lonely this time of year.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm getting my popcorn for this one......


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2013)

> In the woods near Nettlebed in England is a small reminder of the US Army Engineers' presence in the area in World War II. A small stone 'Castle', taken from the Engineer's badge, was said to be one of two constructed at the entrances to Nettlebed Camp. This was a camp used by US Engineers as a training base set in the woods of the Chilterns north of Reading and near Henley. On it is a sign saying 1942 - 343rd Engineers US Army, probably the unit which built the camp.


It's not so difficult to add it to your post, you know.....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

hedge hopper said:


> If you Google, Armonde Casagrande 343rd Engineer, that should show what happened there.



So why would we need this thread? Maybe we'll just delete it and do the work ourselves.....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to agree with all of the above. You are posting some very interesting photos, of buildings in particular, which have relevance to the topics of interest to members of this forum, worldwide. This is particularly so for those photos showing part of Americas' history overseas, that is, during WW2 in Britain.
Posting info on where to find further information, via 'Google', is fine, but the simple courtesy of the inclusion of brief details, followed by reference to further information being available at, for example, a 'Google' location, would not only create more interest and lead to discussion, it would also avoid any chance of irritation at having to leave the forum to find the information in the first place.
We try to all be friends and associates on this forum, no matter what out Nationality or personal beliefs, and having what appears to be a rather 'snotty' attitude does not help in fostering such relationships.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2013)

Well said...


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks for posting that marcel.....


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm getting my popcorn for this one......



Me too......and Kettle corn at that.


----------

